# UK to tax non-residents on property sales from April 2015



## thouofaninch (Apr 13, 2012)

I hope this hasn't been posted before but it looks quite important. The UK gov't is to tax non-residents from next April. Here's the link.
Ask the Experts: Can I sell my UK flat without France taxing me? - Telegraph


----------

